# Golf Ball Pen Video



## Rossi (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi all - I just posted a new YouTube video on the making of a golf ball pen.  Comments and feedback are welcomed.  -Rossi

https://youtu.be/jR5a5qaHC0M


----------



## tomtedesco (Jul 24, 2016)

Interesting.  Where do you find the 1 inch punch you used?


----------



## Rossi (Jul 24, 2016)

H Tom -I bought the disc cutter at the Rose Bowl Flea Market in Pasadena.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 25, 2016)

Great video and very nice pen!


----------



## JimB (Jul 25, 2016)

Excellent video. I definitely learned a few things. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ADKBUG (Jul 25, 2016)

I know a few duffers who would love one of those! Great job!


----------



## DigBaddy72 (Jul 25, 2016)

Cool idea!


----------



## ALA (Jul 25, 2016)

Great video and a great looking pen!


----------



## Sataro (Jul 25, 2016)

Excellent video & great looking pen!


----------



## tomtedesco (Jul 25, 2016)

Aside from the flea market, does anyone know of a source for the punch used?


----------



## Jeepmiller09 (Jul 25, 2016)

wow that was crazy!! Nice Job~~~~
Did you just glue the golf ball part down with CA glue?


----------



## Gregf (Jul 25, 2016)

Nice idea, well done video!


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 25, 2016)

Very interesting video and a great looking pen. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gregf (Jul 25, 2016)

tomtedesco said:


> Aside from the flea market, does anyone know of a source for the punch used?



Amazon, most jewelry tool suppliers. Google 1 inch disc cutter.


----------



## wyone (Jul 25, 2016)

that is awesome.. thank you for sharing


----------



## tomtedesco (Jul 25, 2016)

Gregf said:


> tomtedesco said:
> 
> 
> > Aside from the flea market, does anyone know of a source for the punch used?
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Rossi (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi Jeep - yes, I used medium CA glue to affix the golf ball sphere to the tube.  I prepped the golf ball sphere by dipping it back into the boiling water, and then pressed it against an unpainted tube, and held it firm for a few seconds.  Once the golf ball sphere cooled off, it kept its shape, so it didn't take much CA for the golf ball sphere to bond to the tube.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Aug 12, 2016)

Great idea. I've made pens using the inside part of the ball but not the cover. I can't wait to try this myself. Thanks for sharing.


----------

